# green tires?



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

I am looking for some tires: my ideal tire would be 700x23 or 25. Reflective sidewall with green tread with some action to it for my commuting. kevlar bead. and cheap. 
i realize i might have to give up the reflective sidewall...


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*Bianchi USA*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> I am looking for some tires: my ideal tire would be 700x23 or 25. Reflective sidewall with green tread with some action to it for my commuting. kevlar bead. and cheap.
> i realize i might have to give up the reflective sidewall...


-website store - they list some Vittoria's for $25. Not sure if it's celeste green you're after.


----------



## Dynamo (Jul 10, 2006)

Just want to resurect this thread... 

Has any one seen any Celeste (probably just sidewall) tyres to adorn the Bianchis? If so care to post a link (and maybe a photo of your bike if you have any). Cheers


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Michelin Axial Pro Green Cica 1999*



Dynamo said:


> Just want to resurect this thread...
> 
> Has any one seen any Celeste (probably just sidewall) tyres to adorn the Bianchis? If so care to post a link (and maybe a photo of your bike if you have any). Cheers


I had a set of these back in the day and they were really nice tires.










https://www.lickbike.com/productpage.asp?PART_NUM_SUB='1822-23'

They also turn up on eBay from time to time too.


----------



## Dynamo (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Grouch.


----------



## blaronn (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's one from Bianchi's store.


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> I am looking for some tires: my ideal tire would be 700x23 or 25. Reflective sidewall with green tread with some action to it for my commuting. kevlar bead. and cheap.
> i realize i might have to give up the reflective sidewall...


http://www.probikeoutlet.com/produc...d=440&osCsid=808a1bdb4ed4201cba9a8ba9b150eaea


----------

